# Paruroctonus boreus in Alberta, Canada?



## Metallisch (May 28, 2013)

Hi all, I've lived in Alberta my entire life and don't really have access to the opportunity for field expos that some of you do. 

However, I've been doing some reading and found that p. Boreus may exist in southern Alberta. 

I was hoping someone here may have tips or information that might lead me to discover some of these fantastic little gaffers on a trip I'd like to take south  this summer. Any information would be appreciated, even if it just general scorpion hunting tips. I just ordered a high powered uv flashlight to help. 

Obviously, if I find anything, pics galore shall be provided! 

Cheers


----------



## Smokehound714 (May 29, 2013)

I bought a rayovac LED UV flashlight, and it works great.  Only costs about 9 bucks.


----------

